# CO2 injector for a pico



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone !

i'm planning to set up a pico tank. The thread is here :

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-planted-aquariums/14706-plants-for-a-pico.html

I'd like to make a DIY CO2 injector for that small tank. It is only 3 liters (approx. 0.8 g).
Can you tell me how big must the injector's bottle ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it doesn't really matter how big your yeast containing bottle is. The larger the bottle the longer it will last. As far as I'm aware of, the larger bottle won't inject co2 better necessarily. Production is greater with the bigger bottle (3L and up I suppose). 

In anycase, I think a 1L-2L bottle canister will fit your needs.

-John N.


----------



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

For a 1 liter bottle, how much yeast and sugar is needed ?

Thanks for your reply John !


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sure no problem. I imagine it would be just half of what a 2 liter recipe is, therefore

1 Cup of sugar
1/4 tsp yeast
2-3 inches of air space rest with water.

You'll be fine with a 2 liter bottle though, I run a 2 liter personally on mine nano. 

-John N.


----------



## cpoiri02 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok !
Thanks a lot for your help...

For those who are interested in DIY CO2 here is a nice page (I've found the link in a APC thread, don't remember which one) :

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

Cheers !


----------

